# thinking of moving...



## carolg (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi all,
MYself and my husband are thinking if looking into making a move, would love to hear about others experience of doing same. I'm a psychiatric nurse and my husband is a bricklayer, we have two kids aged 10 and almost 2. Is is easy enough to get jobs...would u need to have jobs sorted before u go over? Also is the quality of family life good in Canada? Looking forward to hearing from u...thanks!!! Carol


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

There are numerous posts on here that answer all your questions - just browse through. You will need to decide which part of Canada you want to live in and then research all web sites regarding that place first. Then you can get a more informed answer. Canada is so vast it is too difficult to lump it into one. However Canadians live very well, are friendly and helpful and we are extremely glad we moved here 3 years ago.


----------



## 844chris (Mar 17, 2010)

you may be able to secure residency by lining up employment in the healtcare industry, which is in demand. Dont take risks with your family with a temporary vistor visa for example. As mentioned above search the forums, theres wealths of knowledge on here!


----------

